# 986 Trans Oil light



## TD2593 (Aug 26, 2014)

I just bought a 77 model 986 and when I push the clutch in the Trans oil pressure light comes on. Release the clutch and the light goes off. Clutch seems to work fine, pto, steering all seem just fine. Where do I start ? Thanks in advance !!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't really have a concrete answer TD2593, but how's the transmission oil level? Low oil level could possibly be your problem. 
Have you thought about doing a service on your new acquisition, or have you already done one. Maybe the a new set of filters and some fresh oil will solve the low oil pressure situation. Are you familiar with that particular tractor and it's previous owner?
I'd check the oil level first, cause oil and filters aren't cheap! I believe it uses Hy-tran which I found pricey but I use it.


----------



## TD2593 (Aug 26, 2014)

Pogobill, the tractor is a one owner 986 and I bought it off the original owners wife. The owner has had a severe stroke so I couldnt speak with him, Did get the original owners manual with it too ! I have not done a service on the machine yet and Im not familiar with the 986 "yet" but plan on getting familiar with it LOL. The oil level in the trans is full and very clean. Next step is to change the filters. All Ive done is drive it around his lot, ran through all the gears and checked the lift, pto etc....... Was told by a local tractor mechanic that has done work to this tractor that he blocked the TA some years ago.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if it's a touchy electric oil pressure gauge? Maybe a mechanical pressure gauge will sort your problem.
Just grasping, but stuff to think about!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It could also be a faulty wire/connection,that is grounding when the clutch is pushed.


----------



## TD2593 (Aug 26, 2014)

Im going to check all the electrical connections and make sure they are OK and while Im at it go ahead and put new filters and general going over and cleaning ! Thanks


----------



## TD2593 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a little bit of an update on the issue with the trans oil light. I did talk with the IH mechanic that did the work on blocking the TA and he said it is normal for the light to come on when the clutch is depressed and dont worry just use the tractor. So I ran the tractor for about an hour at very light ( 6 foot bush hog ) load running about 1700 rpm all seemed to be just fine. When I got ready to come to the house for supper I noticed at idle the light will come back on and flicker once the trans was warm with the clutch out. My next step is to change out the filter. I may be picking yall's brain on where to check pressures . If that dont do the trick.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Its perfectly normal for the light to come on with the clutch depressed. When you push the clutch, you open a dump valve in the trans that lowers the oil pressure. IIRC its a hydraulic clutch. The light is simply a low trans oil pressure light. My 1066 and 766 both do the same thing. As for the light coming on when the trans is warm, that could be a seal leaking. When my 1066 did that, it ended up begin the seal on the Torque Amplifier was out and would leak oil faster as it warmed up and thinned out with use. I had the TA replaced with a rebuilt unit (it had 5400 hours on it already) and the problem went away.


----------



## TD2593 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. I did a filter service and topped it off with fluid, it took a second for it to pick the fluid up, it is noticeably better when everything is cold ( outside temp is 90 ) Ran the tractor for 2 hrs very light load at 1700 rpm bush hogging with a 6ft :lmao: finished up for the day and at low idle the light will come on and I lose steering and such. Bring the R's up and it goes out. Where do I start first ?


----------

